# xhtml + height: 100%; + ie



## Gee (12. Mai 2004)

*Folgendes Problem*

*Opera:* funktioniert natürlich anstandslos
*Mozilla:* selbst dieses Ding stellt den Code richtig da
*IE:* ignoriert sämtliche height angaben!


```
<!DOCTYPE html
     PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```


```
<!-- css-->
html, table{ height: 100%; width: 100%; }
Body{ margin: 0; padding : 0; height : 100%; width: 100%; overflow : hidden; }
```


```
<!-- tabelle -->
	   <table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
          <tr>
           <td style="height: 90px;" bgcolor="#C7C7C7">oben</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
           <td>mitte</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
           <td style="height: 28px;" bgcolor="#C7C7C7">unten</td>
          </tr>
         </table>
```
 Ich habe jetzt einfach mal alles nichtrelevante weggelassen, kompletter Code aber dennoch nochmals als html Datei im Anhang.
Wie es eigentlich aussehen sollen, seht ihr mit Opera oder Mozilla; wie es nicht aussehen soll, zeigt euch der Internetexplorer.

danke schonmal


----------



## extracuriosity (12. Mai 2004)

Ich hatte letzthin das gleiche Problem. Als ich das doctype gelöscht habe, hat´s funktioniert.


----------



## Gee (12. Mai 2004)

[ironie] TOLLE IDEE! [/ironie]


----------



## extracuriosity (12. Mai 2004)

ist halt so gewesen.


----------



## Gee (12. Mai 2004)

*kopf gegen die wand schlag*


----------

